# Hunting ammo current availability ?



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

So, now that it's hunting season in full swing most places,
anyone having problem buying ammo due to supply
shortages?
Around these parts It's still most rim fire that can
be hard to find. Also .243, .410 #4 and #6, .410 slugs, 
20 ga. #5 #6 #4, and the premium grade cartridges like
Federal premium and Hornady. 
What's the situation where you live?


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

in wv can find all those but a higher than before.....22 rimfire also.........


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Rim fire ammo is only about 5% more expensive than a 
Year ago. It seems Remington .22 is more available than
other brands currently.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

20g slugs are plentiful. 308 rds are 23bucks for 20rds at dicks.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Kalifornia has banned all lead in all ammo for use on public land so it looks like they have banned most hunting as well. Sad.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Slim pick'ns around here. 22lr doesn't exist anymore!

Wade


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

bigjon said:


> 20g slugs are plentiful. 308 rds are 23bucks for 20rds at dicks.


Plenty .308 here. Federal 150 gr. twenty bucks/20 rds.
For some reason we have lots 20 ga. 100 rounds/ box, 
but only 71/2 shot.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

CDNN website has several types of .22 online right now with a limit of 6 bricks at around 50.00 a brick.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

The local Gander Mt's shelves are stocked (no empty spots) but big sign limiting the amount you can buy...... and that for "all" ammo. 
Couple of other places have the same limits, so I'm wondering if'n its not more restrictions caused by our governor's SAFE Act than by availability of the ammo?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You can get what ever you wan around here.. well except .22 of any sort... If you do find any, you're either limited to what you can buy, or you're gonna be paying top dollar.. 

I never had any worries though.. I had plenty of ammo for all of my guns before the shortages started..


----------



## TLR15 (Oct 22, 2014)

I work part time in a gun shop that also manufactures new and reloaded ammunition. Pretty much everything is readily available except .22 LR. We do have it occasionally but it's expensive and limited to two boxes.
We're loaded with powder, primers and projectiles too.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

been to a few stores , only think missing is 22lr 

maybe specific weight bullets in 243


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

People stand in line starting about 5am to be first in line to get .22's at Walmart. I've just now started to see .243 back on shelves.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was at a pawn/gun shop the other day that was loaded up on 22lr... I think he had so much sitting around because he was asking $82 for a box of 555 rounds... He had 50 round boxes marked at $18.... 

Used to be if you saw it for that, you bought it, but those times are going away thankfully...

I've still got a stash that will last me a few more years. Once the availability and prices are back to normal, I'll restock...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

simi-steading said:


> I've still got a stash that will last me a few more years. Once the availability and prices are back to normal, I'll restock...


That's what I was thinking a few years ago. It's available occasionally if you know where to look or you happen to get lucky. 

.45 lc is rarely available and if you do find it, it's a buck a round or more. Demand is up since Ohio allows straight wall cartridge rifles over a certain caliber to be used for deer hunting this year.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> That's what I was thinking a few years ago. It's available occasionally if you know where to look or you happen to get lucky.
> 
> .45 lc is rarely available and if you do find it, it's a buck a round or more. Demand is up since Ohio allows straight wall cartridge rifles over a certain caliber to be used for deer hunting this year.


45lc is one to reload for sure , with cast and never buy another box at these crazy prices again

44mag is what got me started reloading at 45 dollars a box of 50 and that was on sale 

a hand loaded 45lc from a rifle can do so much more than a factory round it puts it on level with a 44 mag


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

.22 came back into reasonable stock. Remington 1400 round bucket for $60. Lots of small packs of 50. All other calibers in stock and selling about normal now except nagging shortage on .243 and the specialty Hornady's that everyone seems to want.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

A good reload in 45lc will surpass the 44mag with less pressure, jist needs to be shot in strong firearms like the 44mag..

45lc was 20-21$ a box for Winchester 5-6 years ago now is 21-22$, so not much increase there, paid 32plus change for a 555 Winchester bulk pack of .22$ at Dunhams recently..there is where the big price increase's are(.22's) at the cut rate stores and the scalpers..


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I use a .45 Colt loaded to around a .41 Mag. with a 250 gr. Hornady and TG. It makes a good working load in a SS Vaquero circa 1995. I did have to file the front sight down for accuracy but that really helped the handling too.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Bought a cardboard box of mixed bullets and junk at a second hand store last summer for two dollars. After sorting I ended up with over 300 bullets of .308, .284, and .224. Each caliber had the same weight for caliber.

There was also a box of WW284 Winchester rounds marked $4.49. Wouldn't that be nice? Last time I bought anything close to that was mid80's. a local store owner was going out of business and I bought all of his 22-250 for 4.50 a box. I'd known him for a long time and had purchased my first firearm through him. Seems like it was a little less than half price then? I still have most of that brass, and it's still reloadable. WW brand. Don't know how many times it's been reloaded or trimmed? It's just been set back now. since I havn't shot a lot, and I've bought new brass when I run across a deal.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

when I was 14 I bought my 30-06 then went to the hardware store and bought every box of 30-06 they had at 7.50 a box when they reordered it was 11 dollars a box , and I stopped buying it , I should have kept buying it a box every time I got paid , I never see it below 20 now


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

My brother reloads for me and I just buy the powder/bullets and so forth. The load I use for my .270 WSM required Hodgdon H4350 which was out of stock for almost the entire year at most places. He eventually found 2 lbs of it at a local store which gave me a couple more boxes of shells.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I reload for it now also , I use mostly H4895 for it had a hard time finding it for nearly a year when so when I found a 8 pound jug of it I jumped I think the price with tax made it 22 a pound so better than I was doing one pound at a time even before the shortage


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Update CDNN has .22 LR Remington thunderbolts and hi velocity hollow points for 50 a brick of 500 with flat rate shipping for ten bucks per shipment. They limit you to six bricks of solids and 4 bricks of hollows, but this is a deal and its available.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I last bought 3 boxes at wally's of the golden bullets 225 packs came to 35 dollars for 675 rounds , they are getting more available , I don't think I would spend 50 dollars a brick on thunderbolts , that's still scalper pricing 


my local store has 22 in stock again for the 10 cent around price and for the good stuff cci mini mags , and augila target


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> when I was 14 I bought my 30-06 then went to the hardware store and bought every box of 330-06 they had at 7.50 a box when they reordered it was 11 dollars a box , and I stopped buying it , I should have kept buying it a box every time I got paid , I never see it below 20 now


I have 30-30 marked below 5$ a box in me stash, used to buy 2-3-4 or more boxes every deer season havn't bought any in about 5 years now..:thumb:


----------

